# Huawei K3765 not working on Windows 7



## ponyo (Aug 10, 2011)

I buy the Huawei K3765 USB Modem (unlocked, so I can use all operators). 

After I plugged it in, it installed the Mobile Partner Software succesfully. The phone and SMS function is running well. I can call and text someone through the modem.

But the problem is when I tried to connect to the internet it shows error message: 

*Error 31: A device attached to the system is not functioning*

I have tried the modem on another computer (Windows XP and Windows 7 Home Premium 32 bit too) and it worked well.

For information my notebook is ASUS K42JR, OS Windows 7 Home Premium 32bit.

I really need a help, thanks before. :4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Make sure that you have the 32bit updated driver installed for Huawei K3765 USB Modem. You may check the manufacturer's site and download the latest drivern then install it.


----------



## ponyo (Aug 10, 2011)

I have checked the driver and software version, and it's the most updated version


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If you have any Firewall or Security Software installed, disable or better yet completely uninstall it, see if that helps.


----------



## kleinschmidt (Mar 23, 2012)

ponyo said:


> I buy the Huawei K3765 USB Modem (unlocked, so I can use all operators).
> 
> After I plugged it in, it installed the Mobile Partner Software succesfully. The phone and SMS function is running well. I can call and text someone through the modem.
> 
> ...


Re K3765 - Think hardware. I uninstalled all the software I could, etc. Finally I realized that I had a power supply problem. The modem pulled just enough extra current to overtax the power supply on my little netbook. The problem got much worse when I swapped to a backup battery. It was better when I was near a tower with a strong signal. Good luck! It took me nearly a year to figure it out.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback, greatly appreciated.



kleinschmidt said:


> Re K3765 - Think hardware. I uninstalled all the software I could, etc. Finally I realized that I had a power supply problem. The modem pulled just enough extra current to overtax the power supply on my little netbook. The problem got much worse when I swapped to a backup battery. It was better when I was near a tower with a strong signal. Good luck! It took me nearly a year to figure it out.


----------

